# Perth Gathering - Late May/early June



## barfridge (1/5/06)

Well since nobody else has put up thier hand, I'll host the next AHB gathering, in the wilds of Morley. It will be a good excuse for me to commission my new 58 litre converted-keg boiler.

Being at the cooler end of the year, I think I'll do some sort of lager, possibly a vienna or a bock.

I've put up a poll for people to nominate dates. Foundation day is 5th June, so the weekend of the 3rd/4th won't be any good for lots of people. As usual I'll procure some of De Brovnics' finest and fire up the barbie.

With anything else I'm open to suggestion...

Details:
Saturday 10th June, from 12pm
12 Hampton Square East, Morley

I'll put on a bbq lunch, but please feel free to bring along some interesting snacks. If anybody has a spare gas cylinder, it would be most appreciated, so we can bbq and brew at the same time. I should be ok for everything else, and will hopefully get the grain crushed at the HBS.

Bring a glass, jug if you have one, and some samples of your brews. I'll have 3 beers on tap, plus whatever else I can dig up.

Brewing will be conducted under the patio out the back of the house, so rain won't be a problem, but it can still get cold.

Things usually wind up between 5 and 6 (or so I've been told, the memory is usually a bit hazy).


----------



## mika (1/5/06)

Champion suggestion Barf.
Any of those days works for me, only day that anything's happening is the 28th..but if the Brewday ends up on that day I'd come to the Brewday !


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/5/06)

At the moment I am in Indonesia May 28 to June 9, so the only one I couldnt do is 28 May. For the rest, I and my wheelie keg should make it. But I havent voted cos my schedule may well change. Does Cilla know about this?


----------



## Goat (1/5/06)

well done Barfs. 

I'm up for the 10th but that's only based on the attendance of the wheelybin....


----------



## mika (1/5/06)

Wheelie keg ??


----------



## JasonY (1/5/06)

I'm easy, a Saturday is probably better for me. That far in advance I have nothing planned and hopefully it will stay that way (except for brew days).

Just need to figure out how to get to Morley and back! Maybee the train will be running south by then :lol:


----------



## barfridge (1/5/06)

Cilla does know about this, and has set some stringent conditions. That's why I'm being a good boy and cleaning the house tonight. I even managed to assemble some Ikea furniture that I purchased about 3 months ago.


----------



## Kroozy (1/5/06)

Excellent, I have been looking forward to one of these.
I can make any of those dates but due to the impending arrival of baby Kroozy I may have only had 2 hours sleep. But a few beers will fix that!


----------



## Asher (2/5/06)

Damn... I've got a Mountainbike Race on the 28th & the 11th.
Will still rock up for the commissioning and a 'soda water' from the wheelie keg though...

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (2/5/06)

27-28 not good for me either. Mrs going away to Melbourne and I will have my hands full of kids who, unlike Vlad's, are too young to drive me home. 

Even the 10th is so-so but I will be optimistic and vote for the 10th.

DB


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (2/5/06)

Nice one Barf! Any of those dates would suit me at the moment but mrs macgilla likes to pen social events onto the calender willy nilly. I will gradually lock off those dates with a number of faux social events that will mysteriously fall through once we confirm a date for the brew day  ......sounds like a good idea now...


----------



## BigAl (2/5/06)

Barfridge, all those days are fine for me, though prefer sat to sundays, esp with commitments like the wheelie keg :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/5/06)

Just checked my antisocial calender and surprisingly any of those dates are good, but would prefer a Saturday.
I had a bottle of Ruby from last year to bring along, but after a trip to Sydney it seems to have been misplaced :angry: ........DeeBee enjoy the kids while they are young 'cause it's all downhill from then.


----------



## thunderleg (3/5/06)

Any chance of incorporating a decoction into the schedule Barf?


----------



## pbrosnan (3/5/06)

Hi All,

Either of the Saturdays would be good for me. Sundays are generally a recovery day ...


----------



## barfridge (4/5/06)

It looks like Saturday the 10th of June is our winner.

I don't know about a decoction for a vienna (I've decided on this style, will steal pintoflager's recipie, it's a cracker).

See you all then, I'll post my address and stuff closer to the date.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (4/5/06)

Excellent Barf. I'll lock the 10th into the social calender. Englands first World Cup match (V Paraguay)in the evening - the day just keeps getting better.

I look forward to checking out your chrissy brewing treats.


----------



## Hillbilly (4/5/06)

Would'nt mind tagging along if that's alright.
Hillbilly. :chug:


----------



## deadly (4/5/06)

me too :beer:


----------



## mika (8/5/06)

The 10th it is... go the mighty brewday 
I haven't ever been to an official brewday...... is there anything I should bring ???


----------



## deebee (8/5/06)

Still looking so-so for me... attendance will mean certain divorce. (I am weighing this up very carefully.)

DB


----------



## barfridge (8/5/06)

Doesn't sound good Dave. Is there anything we can do to help? Threatening phonecalls? Bricks with messages attached? Horses' heads? It would be a shame to not have you there, we all remember your wonderful sense of direction from last time 

mika_lika: The unofficial official rules are for you to bring: a glass, a jug if you have one, a few samples of your beer, and options are: interesting snacks, a bottle of something nice you got from the shop, and $50 for the host.

Hillbilly: Everyone is more than welcome. If they let me come along to all the other brewdays I doubt I should be kicking anybody out.


----------



## mika (14/5/06)

Any beer I bring will be K&K so maybe not up to the lofty standards set by the rest of the Perth crew.

Define interesting snack ?


----------



## barfridge (14/5/06)

Don't worry about your beers, as the saying goes you learn more from a bad batch than you do from 10 good ones. The guys are all friendly and will give you good feedback and tips on how to make it better.

As for snacks here are a few things people have bought along:
- fried anchovy and peanut mix 
- chicken wings and garlic bread
- homemade pretzels
- home made snags 
- wasabi nuts
- meat and cheese platter thingies
- sushi

It's a bit of a gourmet day, and well worth the effort.


----------



## deebee (15/5/06)

I usually bring kit beers to these and everyone is very polite. They all make sure they spit it out behind the shed where I can't see them.


----------



## facter (15/5/06)

would love to come along tot his guys and meet a few of you.

/me plans: I have about half a keg of Respberry Weizen left, I could prroobbabbllyy at a squeeze save some of that for the day .. though it disappeared at an amazing rate over the weekend ... hmm. If I bottle some of my PA now it -might- be carbed by the 10th - but most of thats being given away as a birthday present to a mate haha. Doh. Hmmm. I could probably get a keg of mango weizen done within three weeks - they're great green anyways... unfortunatly the Kolsch that i jsut put down wont be ready in time with the added lagering =/




That said, oh yeh - im up for this if im welcome!


----------



## mika (15/5/06)

h34r:


deebee said:


> I usually bring kit beers to these and everyone is very polite. They all make sure they spit it out behind the shed where I can't see them.
> [post="126437"][/post]​



Hahahaha  
That's what I'm worried about, I'll never get invited again :unsure: 

I've got some brews that should be interesting for the day, I've got a clone of a beez neez that hasn't gone quite right, so it would be interesting to hear other peoples take on it.
Don't think the Porter will make it (too green) and anything else I have is all Summer/Wheat type beer... oh well :chug:


----------



## deebee (16/5/06)

I can't remember the beer ever running out at any of these gigs so don't sweat it.

I haven't brewed for ages and will probably visit the bottlo for something obscure and interesting to take along.


----------



## recharge (20/5/06)

Cool i dont have too vote.
Count me in for the 10th (I feel a sickie comin' on)

:chug:


----------



## mika (20/5/06)

Cool, another to add to the mix. If all goes well, may have some merchandise for you at the same time Recharge


----------



## mika (31/5/06)

So this is getting closer, is it still on ?? :unsure:

Edit: I apparently repeated myself :unsure:


----------



## facter (31/5/06)

yeh, im still keen on coming along.

My Amber should be ready by then as well


----------



## barfridge (1/6/06)

Yes, it is still on, Saturday June 10th is the date.

I'll be updating the first post soon with all the details.


----------



## Hillbilly (1/6/06)

You rippa, can't wait.

Hillbilly


----------



## barfridge (6/6/06)

I just updated the first post with all the details, let me know if I've left anything out.


----------



## pbrosnan (6/6/06)

Hey Barf,

Do you still need a gas cylinder?


----------



## sinkas (6/6/06)

Hi all,
Sorry but I will not be making it on saturday, due to exam stress etc, hope you have a great day. With a bit of assistance from Big Al recently, its looking like there could be a brew day in Bicton quite soon.

Cheers

Case


----------



## JasonY (6/6/06)

Afraid I wont be able to make it either Barf, having just moved in to the new house I have too many 'tasks' to complete for SWMBO. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (6/6/06)

Even after penning the brewday on the calender, I am looking iffy for Saturday as I have a 1st birthday party at Whiteman Park to attend(Friends coming up from the south west). I will definately come for a few hours after the party(3ish) with a tummy full of fairy bread, jelly beans, cup cakes etc. I'll see if I can snag a lolly bag when I leave for the brewers.....


----------



## barfridge (6/6/06)

pbronsnan: I do need a gas cylinder. If you could bring one that would be great.

Sorry to hear some of you can't make it, you're going to miss out on a great day.


----------



## pbrosnan (6/6/06)

No worries Barf, I'm in Dianella so not to far to ship it.


----------



## recharge (6/6/06)

Well glad its still on.
Will be there (have to chuck a sicky)

Let me know if you need anything else Barfridge.

Cya all Saturday

Rich


----------



## deebee (7/6/06)

Not looking good for me but I may still drop in very quickly (driving and not drinking) some time in the arvo.

Have fun if I don't see you there.


----------



## Chatty (7/6/06)

Joined this thread late I know... I would love to come up this Saturday to meet a few brewers but unfortunately I have to work this weekend. Will keep a closer eye on the site and make sure that I'm at the next one.

Have a good one though

Chatty


----------



## mika (7/6/06)

Hey Barfridge, I'll probably be accompanied by another brewer (yet to be confirmed) and I'm using your brewday as the pickup point for anyone who ordered AHB merchandise from GMK and Normell, couple of guys have yet to reply to my PM so thought I'd post it here as well.
Otherwise, See ya Saturday :beer:


----------



## sinkas (8/6/06)

Mika Lika,
Could you pleae pass my hat onto anyone that will be at the West Coast Brewers meeting the follwing week,

Cheers

Case


----------



## ausdb (8/6/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> At the moment I am in Indonesia May 28 to June 9, so the only one I couldnt do is 28 May. For the rest, I and my wheelie keg should make it. But I havent voted cos my schedule may well change. Does Cilla know about this?



GL called me from the Wilds of Indo last night, he must be the best hydrogeologist in the world or something as they have now sent him off to some other some strange place for a few more days. He sends his apologies and won't be able to make it this time or to the WCB meeting, so alas no wheely keg. But he did give me strict instructions to brave the big dogs and pick up his entry for the WCB brew comp!!!


----------



## ausdb (8/6/06)

I'll be there Barf, just have to do a quick cycling pennance in the morning to make room for beer! I may bring a mate of my brothers who is interested in brewing as well.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/6/06)

...so we will have GL's comp entry will we?, wuuhahaha! ( evil laugh )


----------



## ausdb (8/6/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> ...so we will have GL's comp entry will we?, wuuhahaha! ( evil laugh )


No one ever said officials can't be bought did they <_<


----------



## mika (8/6/06)

sinkas said:


> Mika Lika,
> Could you pleae pass my hat onto anyone that will be at the West Coast Brewers meeting the follwing week,
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Easy done Sinkas... as long as somone there is going to the WCB meeting :huh: Anyone volunteering to pickup for Sinkas ?


----------



## barfridge (8/6/06)

Bugger, GL will be missed.

So...should I leave the last litre or so of the tripel on tap, or replace it with the soda water? Ideas?


----------



## barfridge (8/6/06)

mika_lika said:


> sinkas said:
> 
> 
> > Mika Lika,
> ...


Just leave it with me, I'll sort it out.

Oh...another thing I've forgotten...bloody grain mill? Any voluinteers? Darryn- maybe you could borrow Simon's?


----------



## ausdb (8/6/06)

barfridge said:


> Bugger, GL will be missed.
> 
> So...should I leave the last litre or so of the tripel on tap, or replace it with the soda water? Ideas?



In the interests of being a responsible host why not blow the tripel off into a few bottles and then put some soda water on!!

I will gas up some Mild as well if you want a spacer beer.


----------



## deebee (9/6/06)

Is it okay if I bring along my WCB entry for someone to (piss in and then) take along on Monday night? I won't be able to make it.


----------



## barfridge (9/6/06)

Leave it with me Dave, I'll see that it gets to the meeting. We might want to hide it in the kitchen fridge, so there is no sampling of it before the event.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/6/06)

Why would anyone want to sample DB's beer? 



I can bring a grain mill if needed but I will be there a bit later.


----------



## ausdb (9/6/06)

barfridge said:


> Oh...another thing I've forgotten...bloody grain mill? Any voluinteers? Darryn- maybe you could borrow Simon's?



What time do you want the mill? and how many Kg's are you going to crush? I can bring my Marga around tonight if you want or tomorrow at sparrows fart before i go cycling.


----------



## barfridge (9/6/06)

Cheers to ausdb for dropping his mill off. I am now sorted for just about everything, except skill at brewing.

All I have to do is some cleaning, more cleaning and duck out tomorrow for snags and bread.

Don't look too closely into corners, the cleaning might not be up to scratch.


----------



## mika (10/6/06)

Movement and colour Barfridge, movement and colour and all will be good


----------



## Hillbilly (10/6/06)

Barfridge, just got back from your brew afternoon and regret leaving already, thank you for the food and the beer it was great, hope to see you all again.

Hillbilly.


----------



## BigAl (10/6/06)

Thanks for a great few hours BF,

Took a pick with my fone, BF preventing boilover with water spray....looks like my my trick boiling 49L in a 50L pot  





Cheers

Bigal :beer:


----------



## Kroozy (10/6/06)

Thanks for an excellent day Barfridge.

I can't believe you can brew AG with everyone around and still be so relaxed.

Somehow I managed to end up with one of your kitchen knives so will bring it to WCB on Monday.

Thanks again
Kroozy


----------



## mika (11/6/06)

Champion Brewday Barfridge....even if it did start off a little shaky  

And now some photos, all resized so shouldn't be too bad to load but if anyone wants the fullsize versions (~800kb) send me a message and I'll forward them on.

The Deadly portable Keg....




the crush from Kroozy's new crankandstein, it's first use




The sparge




Missed the boil, so straight on to chilling and filling the fermentor




And of course, the people who 'supervised' the activities (not much room on Barfridge's patio for a wide angle shot)


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/6/06)

Nice one Jeff, good to see new faces there.


----------



## deadly (11/6/06)

good food, good beer, good day. thankyou :beer:


----------



## recharge (11/6/06)

Great day thanks Jeff. Glad i could make it to another one.
Thanks Vlad for the grain i'm slowly running out of excuses.

Rich


----------



## thunderleg (11/6/06)

Hey Jeff

Thanks for hosting a great brewday. Got a little drunker than I had planned. Those snags were awesome too.

Cheers

Ben

P.S. Nice Kwaka too!


----------



## barfridge (11/6/06)

You're all most welcome guys. I'll have you lot over anytime. As always, Cilla was amazed at how well behaved you can be when completely pissed.


----------



## pbrosnan (11/6/06)

Thanks for a great day Jeff & Mrs Jeff, picked up the gas and left over sausages rolls. No sign of the lost knife I'm afraid.


----------



## barfridge (11/6/06)

shit! The wife is giving me a real hard time about her good knife going missing.

Could everyone please check thier gear for a Mundial knife with a black handle. It's about 10-15cm long.

I won't get any rest until it is returned.

Thanks


----------



## Kroozy (11/6/06)

BF, I have the lost knife - see my previous post. It was inside my cheesecake box that I took home.
I'll bring it to WCBs tomorrow night.

Tell your wife that I am sorry about that. I can understand she would be miffed, it is a nice knife.


----------



## barfridge (11/6/06)

Oops, I guess I missed that post of yours, must have been drunker than I thought  Cilla will be relieved.


----------



## Doogiechap (12/6/06)

Thanks Barfridge ! Spewing I couldn't stay for longer. Great to finally put some faces to the names ! My hat goes off to you too re hosting and brewing ! I can barely hold a conversation and brew let alone look after a Barby and gatherong of 20+ blokes  
Can't wait for the next one.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## ricky (12/6/06)

Cheers barfridge I had a great time. and learnt a lot. and drunk alot. also ate alot. Thanx mate. ricky.


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/6/06)

Looks like a great day Barf. I was spewing about not getting back in time. I had pimped up the wheelie keg before I went away specially for the occasion. 

As penance for missing, I will probably do the next Perth brew day in July.


----------



## Goat (13/6/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Looks like a great day Barf. I was spewing about not getting back in time. I had pimped up the wheelie keg before I went away specially for the occasion.
> 
> As penance for missing, I will probably do the next Perth brew day in July.



Your wheelie has got some very serious competition Cap'n.... I hope you did a good job of it.

It was a great afternoon (even if I was a touch too sober). Good to see some new faces there too. Thanks Priscilla and Jeff.


----------



## ausdb (13/6/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Looks like a great day Barf. I was spewing about not getting back in time. I had pimped up the wheelie keg before I went away specially for the occasion.
> 
> As penance for missing, I will probably do the next Perth brew day in July.


Does that mean a steinbrew is on the cards?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (14/6/06)

Sounds like a ripper day was had by all - well done Barf. Very dissappointed that I couldn't go...little ms Macgilla was wired on sugar from the 1st birthday party and cold turkey was imminent. I look forward to catching up with everyone at the next brewday.
Cheers


----------

